# Good first vape?



## Trizeh (23/1/16)

Hi guys,

I am looking to start vaping soon and would like to know what you guys recommend? I want a style similar to the Twisp - premium & slick - but I've heard and seen that they aren't good so I'm looking for an alternative. Price range is about R700-R1000. 

I'm not really sure of the different type of liquids and nicotine amounts but I would preferably like to vape 0mg. Any suggestions & help would be much appreciated. 

Thanks


----------



## Cespian (23/1/16)

Hey. 

My suggestion:

Depends on what type of Vape you looking for. But from what I assume by you looking for a Twisp-like device is that something like an iJust 2 might just work for ya:




The price of this device ranges between R650 and R800. Can be used as mouth to lung and direct lung hits, and no need to build your own coils.
VapeShop in Canal Walk and Vaporize should have stock, otherwise try one of the online vendors.

WRT juice, I thoroughly enjoy the range from Wiener Vape Co and Foggs Famous Sauce which can be found locally in Cape Town (hit me a PM should you have troubles finding it). 

I suggest you wait for some more suggestions from more experienced vapers on the forum and then doing a comparison to decide what will work best for you.

Good Luck

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Trizeh (23/1/16)

Cespian said:


> Hey.
> 
> My suggestion:
> 
> ...



Thanks for your suggestion. Before posting this thread, I had my eye on the iJust 2 & it seems that it is the one to go for. Once I have received some feedback from other vapers, I'll make a final decision and start looking for some juices.

Once again, thanks for the feedback/suggestion!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Effjh (23/1/16)

The Kangertech Sobvod kit is also a good option and a bit more "premium & slick" than the iJust. With a 1.2ohm coil it is decent for mouth to lung vaping. I think the Innokin t18 would have been perfect for you, unfortunately no vendors have decided to bring them in.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## moonunit (23/1/16)

iJust 2 also gets my vote, awesome kit, takes many different makes of coils and has pass through. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lingogrey (23/1/16)

Trizeh said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I am looking to start vaping soon and would like to know what you guys recommend? I want a style similar to the Twisp - premium & slick - but I've heard and seen that they aren't good so I'm looking for an alternative. Price range is about R700-R1000.
> 
> ...


Hi @Trizeh 

I second @Cespian 's and @Effjh 's recommendations that the IJust 2 and the Subvod would be the two best options to look at for starter 'pen style' (albeit a very thick permanent marker) devices. As @Cespian has said, the IJust 2 is available at Vapeshop, but for R 999. You can find it in stock at registered vendors on this forum from R 580 upwards. They also charge R 999 for the Subvod, which you can find from registered vendors on this forum from R 600 upwards. I would suggest that you rather spend the R 350 or so that you'll save (add R 55 - 75 overnight delivery costs to the R 580 - R 600) on good e liquids. 

The IJust 2 is available at Vape Club for R 580 - http://www.vapeclub.co.za/collections/featured-products/products/eleaf-ijust2-kit
They also stock a very wide collection of excellent local liquids, including the two brands mentioned by @Cespian, so you could order your device and liquids in one go (personally I would also recommend checking out Mike's Mega Mixes)

The Subvod is available at Vape Cartel for R 600 and they also stock a variety of excellent local liquids (E-Liquid Project one to check out) - http://www.vapecartel.co.za/collections/starter-kits/products/subvod-kit

The Subvod is a bit thinner than the IJust and might look a bit sleeker. It has half the battery life (how long your battery will last after one charge) of the IJust though. The IJust 2 tank also holds more liquid in one fill, but the Subvod tank is easier and quicker to refill. The vape would be relatively similar, although the Subvod could give you a tighter more cigarette like draw if you so prefer, whilst the IJust 2 would be more similar to an airy hubbly like draw.

Are you currently a smoker and wanting to vape in order to get off of that? If so, I would strongly suggest that you don't get 0 mg liquid at first, but rather start with 12 mg and slowly work your way down. @Cespian has recommended two good brands, but which flavours do you like? That would also play a huge role in recommendations. 

Also, if you are currently a smoker and want a similar experience to a cigarette when starting out, I would recommend getting one / two SSOCC 1.2 ohm coils if you go for the Subvod (as @Effjh recommended) or some Aspire Triton 1.8 ohm coils if you go for the IJust 2 (they fit in the IJust 2 tank). 

Both the above coils also available at VapeClub - 
http://www.vapeclub.co.za/collectio...oducts/aspire-triton-bvc-coils-1-8-ohm-5-pack
http://www.vapeclub.co.za/collectio...cts/kanger-vertical-ssocc-coil-1-2-ohm-5-pack

If you decide on the Subvod and the 1.2 ohm coils and want to order everything from one place - device, coils and some excellent local liquids available from J & J emporium:
http://www.jjemporium.co.za/products/kanger-subvod-kit
http://www.jjemporium.co.za/products/kanger-ssocc-coils?variant=12449504324
http://www.jjemporium.co.za/collections/vaping-fuel

Enjoy your vaping journey!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## Clouds4Days (23/1/16)

Hi @Trizeh
Options -Ijust2 vs subvod
I'm talking from experience, try both devices before purchasing to see which one feel comfortable vaping with.
I'm a ex smoker and I went with the ijust2 without trying it out, only later I tried subvod at a retail store.
Ijust2-If you going for clouds then the ijust2 is the one too go for and it holds a very decent amount of juice(it needs to cause it uses juice like a bugatti uses petrol). If you using this device to stop smoking I would not recommend as it is a very powerful device and throws vape at you like a beast and can feel very uncomfortable at times to use as a everyday carry vape.
Build quilt is excellent besides the rubber airflow ring which loosens with time and turns every time you grab the device if you not careful.

Subvod- produces a decent amount of clouds (slightly more than a twisp would)
Tank not as big but the juice will last just as long as the ijust2 does with the bigger tank.
Produces a decent amount of vape in your mouth but not at a overpowering rate so it can be used as a everyday carry vape. And build quilt is also very good.
Roundup - subvod perfect for a everday carry vape especially if you a ex smoker.
Ijust2 perfect as a 2nd device if you wanna have a little fun and make clouds.
These are my views and everyone is different so like I said, if you can try out both before buying and see which suites your needs more.
Vape on brother...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Trizeh (23/1/16)

Lingogrey said:


> Hi @Trizeh
> 
> I second @Cespian 's and @Effjh 's recommendations that the IJust 2 and the Subvod would be the two best options to look at for starter 'pen style' (albeit a very thick permanent marker) devices. As @Cespian has said, the IJust 2 is available at Vapeshop, but for R 999. You can find it in stock at registered vendors on this forum from R 580 upwards. They also charge R 999 for the Subvod, which you can find from registered vendors on this forum from R 600 upwards. I would suggest that you rather spend the R 350 or so that you'll save (add R 55 - 75 overnight delivery costs to the R 580 - R 600) on good e liquids.
> 
> ...



Hey man, thanks for the suggestions. It seems that the iJust 2 or the Kangertech Subvod are the two favourable options. I will take a look around but I must say that the iJust 2 is currently looking better for me.
I quit smoking about 2 months ago but I'm starting to crave it again. So, I'm going to revert to vaping and see if that helps. My favourite flavours are probably something along the lines of Berry & Vanilla. 

Thanks for the feedback!


----------



## Clouds4Days (23/1/16)

@Trizeh 
If you want there are also some nice small mods on the market with temperature control but very simple and easy to use and that way you can control your vaping to your needs.
I have a Istick tc40w cost me R900 with a tank and it's slightly even shorter than the ijust2. Both are made by e leaf. I will upload some pics of ijust2 and tc40w side by side.


----------



## Clouds4Days (23/1/16)

Ijust2 and tc40w side by side


----------



## Trizeh (23/1/16)

@Clouds4Days 

Thanks for all the feedback. I am looking for a cylindrical device so I am probably going to be getting the iJust 2!


----------



## Clouds4Days (23/1/16)

@Trizeh 


Trizeh said:


> @Clouds4Days
> 
> Thanks for all the feedback. I am looking for a cylindrical device so I am probably going to be getting the iJust 2!



Awesome bud.
Don't go back to the stinkies it's not worth it.
Good luck on the vaping journey...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz (23/1/16)

I would tend to agree with @Lingogrey , @Effjh and @Clouds4Days . Rather look at both devices if you are inclined or 100% sure you want a round, more stealthy device. Test them out before you buy if you do have the opportunity.
The iJust 2 is a good piece of kit (I own one), but it might just be brutal on delivery for a new vaper, especially if you prefer a more subtle mouth-to-lung type drag. If I started vaping on a similar device, I might just not have quit as easily, and possibly coughed up a lung or two in the process. 
The Subvod is a much tamer version of the pen-style kit specifically aimed at the starting vaper. As mentioned, it's a pity that no-one locally seems to stock the Innokin T18 kit.
Look at some of the Box Mod options too. The Evic VTC Mini is a winner in all aspects, and the Tron Tank kit also seems to be well rated, especially with CLR (rebuildable) coils. The Kangertech Subox Mini is still a strong contender, and also available in a complete kit. Box Mods might seem bulky initially, but the natural progression for most vapers is to move from lower powered devices to higher power in a matter of 2 to 3 months. The initial similar outlay might just be a waste then.
Jooses - you have to get something you like, and also in at least 6 - 12 mg if you are a pack-a-day type of person. Look at some of the reviews to see if flavours are described in a way that sounds as if you would like it. What is good for me might just be vile for the next guy, same as some foods.

Good luck, and if we confused you, please do not hesitate to ask any of us to please repeat what we mumbled in plain English for you

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Duffie12 (23/1/16)

I'll throw in another recommendation in the form of the Ego One. You could even look at get the "CT" and "VT" versions. Stands for constant temperature and variable temperature. Basically the VT let's you choose "mild, medium or hot" vape whereas the CT version automatically measures the resistance of your coil and adjusts the voltage so it's always medium.

The standard coils come in 1 ohm and 0.5 ohm as do the CLR coils which are the same as the Tron tank mentioned above. Then if you have the CT or VT version you can also get temp control titanium or nickel coils. If this is beginning to sound like a lot don't stress. It's just that your have many option from one device.


----------



## n00b13 (23/1/16)

Watch out. You're going to get a pen style device, and this forum is going to talk to you in your sleep. Before you know it, you'll have a mod! 
Talkin from experience here. 

Good luck though. Hope you find the right device!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------

